# ATV on ice Question



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I know you are only allowed to have one rider on a 4 wheeler but when we go icefishing there is always a group of us, and only a couple of machines so I am trying to figure out a way to get all of us out without a long walk. Is it legal to let them sit on a trailer or sled.

I hope when you see this Boehr you don't think I'm a complete moron. Just don't want to be getting a ticket.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It is ok to have passengers on a sled or trailer pulled by an ORV.

mike....the only dumb ones are the ones that don't try to find out the answers. Your one of the smart ones.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks boehr. And since you answered that question can u answer 1 more on Do they have to have helmets on the Sled/Trailer. I tried to look this up but must not have dug far enough.

Thanks again...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The law requires helmets only for those on the ORV, not the sled or trailer.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks again.....


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I wasnt aware of the fact that you werent allowed pasengers on a four wheeler. Is this true and does it apply to snomobiles as well. I just fail to see the reasoning behind that.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

ORV/ATV http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-73699--,00.html 

Snowmobiles http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_14824-32293--,00.html 

No passengers unless they're two-up machines is what I gather.

Walligator


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, it's true for ORV/ATV's and has been state law since around 1995. The reasoning is safety. Most ORV's are NOT made for two people and if you look at the owners manual it will tell you not to ride double.

MCL 324.81133(t) A person shall not operate an ORV: 
While transporting any passenger in or upon an ORV unless the manufacturing standards for the vehicle make provisions for transporting passengers.

As to snowmobiles, there is no law preventing a person from riding double.

The big difference between the two is ORV's can flip with excess weight in the rear of the machine. I have never seen a snowmobile flip.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Thanks for the link. Below is a direct quote. This I can understand. I was afraid I had been breaking the rules. According to michigan.gov its ok as long as the seating was designed for it.


while transporting a passenger without a seat as designed by the manufacturer


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Mike and others, you may want to put this link in your favorites, it will help you with a lot of these law questions. Not that boehr or others have a problem helping, but if they're not around I'd hate to see anyone do the wrong thing and pay the price.

http://198.109.173.11/MILEG.asp?Page=Home&userid=

It's a very easy site to use and up to date on the laws.


----------

